# "Mutant" washes up on Plum Island



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wpix.com/news/local/wpix-human-body-found-plum-island,0,5592896.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With those long fingers (so suitable for piano playing), sounds like he's a decomposing composer.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, did one of my mutants escape?


----------

